# Importing into Ireland



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Has anyone any advice on importing a new motorhome from a UK dealer back into Ireland. I know about VRT and the VAT rates what I would like to Know is whats involved in the actual import procedure. Do I need to get a set of temporary plates in the UK in order to insure the MH or will our tax office supply me with them. I want to pay VAT in Ireland rather than register the van in the UK and pay UK VAT as well. I have a home in both countrys but would prefer to Tax and insure my new MH in Ireland as this is where I spend most of my time.
Regards Wobby


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Wobby,
I did it the other way so not able to give any hints but I did find this

http://www.movetoireland.com/movepag/carimprt.htm

http://www.revenue.ie/services/vrt_indiv.htm

They may help

Good luck

Steve


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Wobby,
Exporting from the UK is very easy, but not a lot of dealers seem to know the procedure, so here goes. 
First the selling dealer gets HMC&E's VAT form 411, this is a four part form. When the form is completed part four is attached to application for a registration number and taken to the local DVLA office. They will issue a zero price road fund licence disc (for free) and temporary registration number. 
This number starts with X indicating the vehicle is for export followed be A to F indicating the month of the half year cycle in which the registration too place, the next piece of info is the registration period e.g. 56 followed by the three letters. The letter following the X is important as it clearly indicates to the Police and Customs the month in which the vehicle was sold for export because it must be taken out of the UK within two months, failure to comply can have dire consequences including its confiscation.
The sellers sends the original to the HMC&E in Dover and gives you (the customer) the first copy. THE SUPPLIER DOES NOT CHARGE YOU VAT.
On arrival in Ireland you go to the nearest C&E Vehicle Registration Office on the next working day where you will pay the Irish VAT and Vehicle Regsitration Tax and be issued with your Irish Reg. number. 
The VRT is a percentage of the vehicle value, however if the vehicle is over 3000Kg unladen (ex factory, but including FIXED extras and a full tank of fuel) the VRT is a flat €60. 
In Ireland we have a special vehicle category for 'camper vans' and the Road Tax (Road Fund Licence) is €78 per year irrespective of engine size or weight. 
Full info on the procedure here can be found on www.ros.ie

Happy exporting/importing

Colin


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Jean-luc. 
You have been very helpful, it seem quite a straight forward exercise so in Oct when my new van is ready, I hope, I'll be going down that road. 
Once again thanks for your advice 
Regard Wobby


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

yep. what Jean-Luc said.


----------

